# Does your dog hate your significant other?



## BellaSpoo (May 20, 2018)

My boyfriends bull terrier doesn’t like me when bf is around. When it’s just me and the dogs at home he is all over me and wanting me to love on him and laying on me and everything but as soon as bf walks in the door he runs to him and just glares at me[emoji23][emoji23]If we’re on the couch he will lay on his lap and glare at me and sigh over and over until I acknowledge that bf is giving him attention and not me
When he sleeps with us he steals my pillows and will literally drag the blanket off of me, lay on top of my boyfriend, and cover up with my half of the blanket 
He’s not mean to me he just doesn’t like when bf gives me attention and not him 
In the car, if bf is driving Jax has to ride on my lap or between my legs in the floor and put his head on the center console and look at him the whole time or he gets mad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

BellaSpoo said:


> My boyfriends bull terrier doesn’t like me when bf is around. When it’s just me and the dogs at home he is all over me and wanting me to love on him and laying on me and everything but as soon as bf walks in the door he runs to him and just glares at me[emoji23][emoji23]If we’re on the couch he will lay on his lap and glare at me and sigh over and over until I acknowledge that bf is giving him attention and not me
> When he sleeps with us he steals my pillows and will literally drag the blanket off of me, lay on top of my boyfriend, and cover up with my half of the blanket
> He’s not mean to me he just doesn’t like when bf gives me attention and not him
> In the car, if bf is driving Jax has to ride on my lap or between my legs in the floor and put his head on the center console and look at him the whole time or he gets mad
> ...




Haha that sounds very familiar. Do you know why the dog prefers your bf? Do you get into arguments with the bull terrier too? I see Paul will have full conversations with Happy like he is a bad child. I suspect Happy knows exactly what is going on. Honestly though, the main reason why Happy prefers me is because I am a softy. I give in because I can’t stand the barking whereas Paul will not respond to his fits. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaSpoo (May 20, 2018)

snow0160 said:


> Haha that sounds very familiar. Do you get into arguments with the bull terrier too? I see Paul will have full conversations with Happy like he is a bad child. I suspect Happy knows exactly what is going on. Honestly though, the main reason why Happy prefers me is because I am a softy. I give in because I can’t stand the barking whereas Paul will not respond to his fits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I baby both of the dogs, Jax will grunt and make these funny noises like he’s trying to talk all the time but I don’t argue with him lol
He just prefers bf over me and makes it very known to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

BellaSpoo, OMG, taking your pillow, your part of the blanket to tuck in BF is just plain funny, along with all the other stuff. Thank goodness he can't read your texts and file a stay away order! Here's an internet meme of such a cute couple and another jealous dog:

​


----------



## BellaSpoo (May 20, 2018)

Vita said:


> BellaSpoo, OMG, taking your pillow, your part of the blanket to tuck in BF is just plain funny, along with all the other stuff. Thank goodness he can't read your texts and file a stay away order! Here's an internet meme of such a cute couple and another jealous dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I actually don’t know why he does this lol 
We had been together for awhile and already had Bella by the time we got him
He also is super obsessed with Bella and chases her around the house until she hides behind us or goes and hides in her crate (he will also chase her into there and bother her) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Zooey used to get really jealous, but the poodles love it when I'm dating someone. Maizie wants a daddy BADLY LOL


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

These posts are funny! Buck has a bromance/bed hog dynamic going on with DH. He throws his front leg over my husband’s shoulder, snuggles against him and pushes him to the edge. He knows my husband is the softie. When I was gone last weekend the dog got twice as many walks.

I wonder if it makes a difference if you had the dog first before the SO? Seen a few romcoms about that


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I can tell you a new Happy stories everyday. He bounced back quickly after the acute pancreatitis, which I am very grateful for. But for some odd reason, he is now even more troublesome. Last night at 3am, he started a barking tantrum. Why? The water bowl in our bedroom was low on water. Paul got up to refill his bowl and then Happy poops on the floor in the dark. Yup, Paul steps on it on the way back from refilling the water. 

Happy is the only dog out of the four that sleeps in our bedroom because of his early morning barking fits. The pooping problem started after the pancreatitis scare. The poop looks perfectly normal and I think it is related to behavioral issues. He seems way more territorial like he had a midlife crisis after a health scare. Is it revenge poop? I don’t know. I think it is but I’m sure it isn’t logically sound. A few weeks ago, we put Happy on our bed. As soon as Paul left the room, Happy took a dump on his side of the bed. Never in my 8 years of having him has he done something like this. I’m starting to wonder if the feud is getting extreme. As Happy ages, he is is becoming less happy and more grumpy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My 2 of 3 have not problem, however my last one Sage, hates a gentlemen that is just a friend, never been in my bedroom( where the girls all sleep) never makes over me, we go to dinner or he will watch TV. Sage will stay under my desk in the office while the other 2 are setting on the sofa or his lap. He has tried to make Sage like him, but she don't. It is Sages fault not the man.


----------

